# Pickeled Japalenos



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spring is a month away! Can you smell it in the air?​*Here where I'm at, it's been in the low 50's as daytime highs for the past month but in the 20's at night...I'm waiting for warmer night time weather before I plant.​ I usually plant some seeds in small biodegradable pots a week before spring. I place them in a sunny spot in my house and wait. After about two weeks I plant them outside. I usually start out with beans, bell peppers, peas, and jalapenos.

I am sharing my canned pickle jalapenos recipe with you guys:​
Using fresh jalapeno peppers, blanch peppers for 3 minutes in boiling water. To prevent collapsing, puncture each pepper 3-4 times with a toothpick. Add the following ingredients to a pint jar packed with the blanched peppers before cooling occurs.

1/4 medium-sized garlic clove, diced 
1/4 teaspoon of onion flakes 
1 small or medium bay leaf 
1/6 teaspoon of ground oregano 
1/6 teaspoon of thyme leaf (not seed) 
1/8 teaspoon of marjoram 
1 tablespoon of vegetable oil (olive, sesame, and corn oil will work)

The boiling brine solution is prepared as follows:

 Mix together:

3 tablespoons sugar 
9 tablespoons salt 
2 pints water 
2 pints vinegar (5 percent)

Close the containers and process 10 minutes in boiling water, then cool.

Note: Jalapenos must be hot when brine solution is added. The addition of carrot slices adds color to the product.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Spring is a month away! Can you smell it in the air?

:2thumb: yes! I can!!!

Pickeled Japalenos ... interesting ... I'll keep it in mind. Thanks!


----------

